# Flowering Quad swatches



## burkle (Feb 25, 2006)

Played with the quad at Isetan department store today and was quite impressed.  All the shades are quite pigmented, even the lustres were not difficult to work with.  Blossomcherry is a bright cotton candy pink, while Early Lawn is a shimmery light spring green, kind of like Milani Limbo Lime but with more intense shimmer. The closest shade to Honesty that I can think of is Mulch but Honesty is a bit lighter.  Sunseed is a pigmented white that flashes pink.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 25, 2006)

er..isn't honesty permanent? or did they discontinue it when i wasn't looking? or re-formulate it? because the US version of honesty is one of my favorite shadows, even though its a lustre and i hate lustres. lol. the rest of them look really pretty, i just don't know if its worth my life trying to get a CP of it..


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_er..isn't honesty permanent? or did they discontinue it when i wasn't looking? or re-formulate it? because the US version of honesty is one of my favorite shadows, even though its a lustre and i hate lustres. lol. the rest of them look really pretty, i just don't know if its worth my life trying to get a CP of it.._

 
Honesty is permanent, and looks like the same shade.  I picked up a Flowering Quad, mostly becuase I collect them.  Very nice, established MUA'er was offering CP's from Singapore.  This Quad looks beautiful.


----------



## llucidity (Feb 25, 2006)

I was really sure I wouldn't get tempted but the colors turn out fantabulous IRL! Yippee!


----------



## user2 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ooooh pretty!!


----------



## Isis (Feb 25, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## kelliescellie (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow how pretty!!  Mac should seriously jus release everything everywhere!  Lol well I'm sure they have a good reason for it, but I'm stil sad I can't get it!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 25, 2006)

god i want this quad so bad. it's really pretty.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 25, 2006)

Oooh! That's so pretty! Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 25, 2006)

so pretty, thanks for posting


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 25, 2006)

Blossom Cherry is calling my name.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm glad I'm getting this quad now. I debated for a while because it looked washed out and muted and didn't really call out to me. It would be the first quad I didn't buy since I started collecting. I decided I'd get it in the end because I could always sell it if I don't like it. Looks like I might like it after all though


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 25, 2006)

Blossom Cherry is beautiful! I'm still debating on getting this quad.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2006)

Honesty is a permanent and the other one looks kinda like Overgrown to me....meh something i could definitely live without.


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 26, 2006)

wow, nice swatches! but i'm glad i didn't go through with a CP because these colors are not that special, IMO. i def. could easily find other duplicates of them.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 26, 2006)

Ooh pretty! I can't wait for it to come out in Singapore


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 26, 2006)

Really pretty! Definitely suited for spring, or for autumn before it gets really cold. Reminds me of sherbet bonbons, yum!


----------



## Joke (Feb 26, 2006)

I think the pink is really pretty!


----------



## burkle (Feb 26, 2006)

Blossomcherry is quite bright and cheerful. Also more pigmented than it looks in the picture. I had to take the subway home with the swatches on the back of my hand as my digicam was at home. So by the time I got back, the colours had faded somewhat.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm so glad I got this quad, I can't wait to recieve it.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Feb 26, 2006)

aww i really want this quad!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 why can't it be here in the US? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the colors are so pretty.


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the swatches, it just reaffirms why I am going to spend $50cdn on this


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 27, 2006)

Those colors are so pretty!  Are they releasing this quad in Japan?


----------



## pinotnoir (Feb 27, 2006)

Its Out?!?!?!? Damn They Didnt Call Me!


----------



## burkle (Feb 28, 2006)

It will be released on 1 March in Japan but only one counter is getting it, Isetan department store in Shinjuku.  I am picking up my quad tomorrow and will post pics as soon as I do


----------



## sasse142 (Feb 28, 2006)

the colors are beautiful!  can't wait till I get my quad.

Is early lawn similiar to overgrown?


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burkle* 
_It will be released on 1 March in Japan but only one counter is getting it, Isetan department store in Shinjuku.  I am picking up my quad tomorrow and will post pics as soon as I do _

 
Ok, I have a friend from japan who still has family and friends there, I am goign to see if she can hook me up ! I want this quad so bad!


----------



## burkle (Mar 1, 2006)

Got the Flowering quad today


----------



## Sarah (Mar 1, 2006)

Its just so pretty, so glad i got this cp'd


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 1, 2006)

Is there anyway to get in on the CP?


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

me!!! please!! i want this quad so bad!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 1, 2006)

excuse me for sounding stupid or changing the subject a bit..but alot of you mention getting or doing a "CP"---what does that mean?? thanks


----------



## squirrel-paws (Mar 1, 2006)

CP stands for Custom Purchase.  The Flowering quads are an Asia-only release, so people have found kind people in Asia to buy them for them - CP.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, my connection came through! I should get mine soon!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, someone needs to complain at MAC how incredibly different the quad looks in person as opposed to their published picture!


----------



## anniewayz (Mar 3, 2006)

The quad looks gorgeous..wish we had it here.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Mar 3, 2006)

I have two coming on a CP....I thinks its great!


----------



## Janelleleo (Mar 4, 2006)

I am very excited for this. Is this quad in every MAC store in Asia or is it just in a very select few? My friend is going to Singapore next week and has promised to pick a couple of these quads up for me and I want to give her a good idea of which store she can find it in


----------



## lianna (Mar 4, 2006)

There are so few MAC counters in Singapore, (about 6 or 7 in all, including 2 DFS stores) that ALL of them have the quad


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 4, 2006)

In Singapore, there are a total of 6 counters:

Robinsons
Raffles City
252 North Bridge Rd.
#01 01/02 Raffles City Shopping Centre
Singapore 179103
65 6336 7938  

DFS
Galleria
Scottswalk
25 Scotts Walk
Singapore 228220
65 6229 8187  

C.K. Tang
Orchard
310 and 320 Orchard Rd.
Singapore 238864
65 6235 7718  

Isetan
Scotts
350 Orchard Road
Shaw House
Singapore 238868
65 6235 5382    

Nuance
Singapore Changi Airport
Passenger Terminal 1
#021 23C
Singapore 819643
65 6545 5842  

Nuance
Singapore Changi Airport
Passenger Terminal 2
#026 108
Singapore 819643
65 6542 9235  

And 1 freestanding store:

Ngee Ann City
391A Orchard Road # B1-36/36A 
Ngee Ann City
Singapore 238873
65 6735 6622

All of them will carry the Flowering Quad but stocks are running low! HTHs!


----------



## cloverette (Mar 4, 2006)

i'm getting one, i'm getting one, i'm getting one! YOOHOO!!!


----------



## Janelleleo (Mar 4, 2006)

Ooh thanks for the info! Stocks are running low?! Eeep! I hope its still around when she goes!


----------



## llucidity (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sasse142* 
_the colors are beautiful!  can't wait till I get my quad.

Is early lawn similiar to overgrown?_

 

Nope its not. IMO overgrown is a much louder color


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 5, 2006)

does anyone know how/ or who i can get this from???


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 5, 2006)

xxmissjennyxx, did you just PM me on MUA?  8) If it's you, that's such a coincidence cos I wanted to PM you here regarding the flowering quad LOL!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Mar 5, 2006)

I wonder if early lawn is like metamorph?


----------



## yuriko81 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am doing a CP for flowering quad. I do have a few pieces off hand now. PM me if interested


----------



## macluver909 (Mar 5, 2006)

i cant wait till i get mine!!


----------



## archangeli (Mar 6, 2006)

So pretty!

By dumb luck my bf is over in Hong Kong right now for a visit so I had him pick me up one of these quads. Yay!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 6, 2006)

i just bought 1 off of ebay for a reasonable price. i cant wait to get it!! it looks so nice


----------



## user2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yay!! I paid for mine earlier this day!

I can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Yay!! I paid for mine earlier this day!

I can't wait for it to arrive!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

DITTO!!! SO am I, thanks to a very VERY lovely specktrette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  :goofy:


----------



## tres (Mar 8, 2006)

The palettes at Isetan scotts in Singapore are already sold out!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkiestarlet* 
_xxmissjennyxx, did you just PM me on MUA?  8) If it's you, that's such a coincidence cos I wanted to PM you here regarding the flowering quad LOL!_

 
haha that WAS me! sorry i couldnt get the money to go through quicker. but thank you sooo much!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 10, 2006)

I have mine and am in love haha


----------



## pinkiestarlet (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxmissjennyxx* 
_haha that WAS me! sorry i couldnt get the money to go through quicker. but thank you sooo much!_

 
Nah, don't worry about that! So you got your quad yet? I have been "playing" with it and I'm so in love


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkiestarlet* 
_Nah, don't worry about that! So you got your quad yet? I have been "playing" with it and I'm so in love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i found someone kind enough to reserve one for me until my pp went through. im still waiting! and its killing me!


----------

